# Difference between a 2004 2500 & 2500HD ?



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

Frame ?
Suspension ?
Engine ?
Tranny ?
Rear End ?

What year did things change ? .... is a NBS 2008 still made in a 2500 non HD ?

you guy usually know more than most anyone

thanks


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

2500 had 8600 gvw and the HD has 9600
engine would be a 6.0 gasser in either the 2500 or the HD
or the 8.1 or d-max in the HD 
the 8.1 and d-max trucks also having the allison tranny

no non HD 2500 currently...actually i didn't think they made them in 2004 either, i could certainly be wrong but if they were made then the above distinctions would be correct.
http://www.chevrolet.com/silverado/ <-----no non HD 2500 line shown


----------



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

Cosmic Charlie;770883 said:


> Frame ?
> Suspension ?
> Engine ?
> Tranny ?
> ...


The 2500HD has a different, heavier frame. Engines are the same for gas, but the diesel was only available in the HD. The HD has a full floating rear axle with a 4.10 gear, 2500 has a semi-floating with 3.73 stock and 4.10 as an option. Tranny would be the same for the 6.0 gas. The 2500HD for some reason has a different, less restrictive exhaust.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

bersh;771332 said:


> The 2500HD has a different, heavier frame. Engines are the same for gas, but the diesel was only available in the HD. The HD has a full floating rear axle with a 4.10 gear, 2500 has a semi-floating with 3.73 stock and 4.10 as an option. Tranny would be the same for the 6.0 gas. The 2500HD for some reason has a different, less restrictive exhaust.


Maybe the 2500HD has the 3500 Frame & the 2500 has the 1500 Frame,
and the suspension on the 2500 is just a very heavy duty 1500 setup, vs the 
1500 HD is a 1500 frame with the 2500 (non HD) suspension. ?

OR all my guessing is wrong ?

somewhere this must overlap just so GM could use different set ups varying on what was thought to be needed, without having anything unique, keeping it all cost effective. ?


----------



## bersh (Dec 12, 2003)

Cosmic Charlie;771368 said:


> Maybe the 2500HD has the 3500 Frame & the 2500 has the 1500 Frame,
> and the suspension on the 2500 is just a very heavy duty 1500 setup, vs the
> 1500 HD is a 1500 frame with the 2500 (non HD) suspension. ?
> 
> ...


The 1500HD and the 2500 are the same exact truck based on the same exact frame - the standard 2500 frame. The 2500HD is basically the same as the previous 3500 SRW trucks.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

The 2500's were 8600GVW,2500HD's were 9200GVW,different frames,8.1 gasser and Duramax only available in HD--same goes for the Allison tranny.HD's used the Dana 80 rears with either a 3.73 or 4.10 gear,2500's had semi-floating rears,not sure of the gearing.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

tuney443;771504 said:


> .HD's used the Dana 80 rears with either a 3.73 or 4.10 gear,2500's had semi-floating rears,not sure of the gearing.


The 2500HD's/3500's never used (or do use) a Dana 80 rear axle.

They're either a 10.5 AAM when equipped with a 6.0...or the 11.5 AAM when 8.1 or D-max equipped.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

The first 2001,maybe even 2002 GM pickup catalogues had the rears listed as Dana 80's.I'll see if I saved one to prove my point.Yes,it can be a typo,but I have also heard that being mentioned a few times at trade shows,truck rallys,etc.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

It was a typo as "heard" through the grapevine. None were actually manufactured with it. :salute:


----------

